# Rummy Nose sick??



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I just looked into my tank and noticed my Rummy Nose has a white growth on it's side that's .. for lack of a better word? Fuzzy?

I can't tell if it's an illness or if it might have gotten attacked?

Thanks to anyone that can shed some light on this :\

EDIT - Did a little browsing and I'm thinking maybe it's Ich.. anyone agree, based on experience? 

How do I begin treating..?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

If your sure it's Ich then I have a great treatment to tell you about! When I had Ich in one of tanks I went to the fish store and picked up a little box of treatment called "Ick Clear."( I believe it was $6?) In the box comes a pack of pills that you drop into the water, it tells you how much to put in depending on the tank size, so just go by how much it tells you to use, and it says if the Ich doesn't go away within 24 hours to put another small amount in. But my tank cleared up completely in less then 16 hours. I hope this helped and good luck with your fish! =]

EDIT- sorry I almost forgot to tell you, some people will say raise the heat, but if your going to use the "Ick Clear" you wont need to do anything except put the correct amount of the pill in. Once again, hope this helps! =]


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

*J/D*you would have to quarintine that fish by itself so that the sickness doesnt spread to the other fish...and then go to the Lfs and get some ich medicine ...becuz from the sounds of it is ick


priority...
1. quarintine


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

also are all the water paremters good...amonia,nitrites,nitrates.etc


and how about all the other fish that are with it...are they sick???


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

When it comes to treating tetras for Ich you have to be very careful as most meds contain at least one ingredient they need to have special care in using so while I would just raise the temperature a few degrees to above 82 for a period of 14 days at least, some people really want the security of medication. But be sure to read the label as some will have cautions about using on tetras and then they give special dosing directions for them and other fish they are hard on. If it is indeed Ich I would not remove the fish from the tank and just dose the whole tank as if one fish has it soon more will as the parasite is in the water and through the tank, moving the fish will not remove it from your tank or protect your other fish.

Rose


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

what are the water parameters? does it look like you fish has been sprinkled with salt? if it looks like that, then its ich.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its fuzzy sounds like like a fungus not ich. Ich will look like grains of salt on the fish.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Susan! Yes! It was just fungus! I've never encountered either before.. and I've never really had a sick fish so it was weird and strange and confusing! Thanks for all the replys and suggestions guys!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're going to treat for the fungus, Maracyn is usually a good way to go


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Dach gave me two types of medicines for it.. he gave me a strong one and something a little easier so I used that for now ):


----------

